# RRSP transfer from TD Future Builder to Direct investing



## theguy (Nov 10, 2016)

I have around $45k in TD FutureBuilder with market value$ 47K all in mutual funds. Recently I opened a TD direct investing account with RESP/ RRSP and TFSA. Since my employer has tieup with TD FutureBuilder and they match my contribution up to 3%, I cannot/ don't want to close TD FutureBuilder account. But I wanted to basically move the funds collected upto now to TD Direct investing, so that I can buy my own mutual funds/ E-serirs/ ETFs or even stocks. 

Is it possible to transfer the funds in-kind without closing the TDFuturebuilder, so that my contributions( and with what employer matches) still go to TD FB. My plan is next time when my contribution hit 20- 30K, do another move to Direct Investing. Please tell me if this makes sense and please advise pros and cons. 

Like I mentioned, I have also an RESP and TFSA. I am fairly new to trading, for a small portion of the money ( This year RESP contribution of $2500 and may be another $2500 or a $5000(in TFSA), I would like to purchase Canadian stocks, like BBRY or some thing. I have been following BB and I think they are doing things right. It is going to go up. What is your opinion on this. I know it is going to be my decision, but would love to hear any advices, if anyone willing to provide.

Thanks


----------



## Marc (Jan 16, 2015)

Yes you can. My spouse transferred the current balance to TD DIrect investing while still leaving the FutureBuilder account open for new deposits and matching from employer. Simply download the transfer form from TD Direct Investing and fill it out as directed.


----------



## theguy (Nov 10, 2016)

*RESP*

Thanks Marc.

A RESP question. I transferred $2500 to my RESP. Do I need something to do to get the Government grant money or will it come automatically.

Thanks


----------

